# concern re. lethargy, bloating (9 year old GR)



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

Howdy, folks. My concern and worry brought me to this forum...apologies in advance for having my first post be something potentially worrisome. 

My nearly 9 year old golden refused food this past Sunday a.m. We had just given him food from a newly opened bag the night before--his usual food, but a brand new batch of it. He was lethargic (very unusual), and wouldn't eat. That wore off after a few hours, and he happily devoured a sausage and some other treats before noon, then was back to his old self. 

Yesterday (Thursday) morning, he did the same thing--refused to eat. (He had been eating fine Sunday nigh through Wednesday night.) He was acting sluggish as well, so I called the vet and described his symptoms. Before hearing back from her, I decided to put him on a "bland diet" of cottage cheese and rice, which is what we've done in the past when he had giardia and other stomach ailments. 

The vet came out and noticed some worrisome symptoms--pale gums, some accumulation (fluid or gas, hard to say) in his abdomen, and noted that it could be anemia caused by a tumor on his spleen. Needless to say, we're worried sick as we wait for the bloodwork to come back. My only hope is that he's got some sort of stomach bug that is giving him these symptoms--he *is* eating...he's eaten three bowls of cottage cheese and rice since yesterday afternoon, but he also strains when pooping, and any stool that results is usually one small single piece. No stool at all since yesterday afternoon. His abdomen still seems a bit swollen, but less than yesterday. Gums still pale, but they pass the refill test with flying colors. 

It helps to type this stuff out...otherwise I just sit at work on my keyboard and obsessively wait for the vet to call with his results. I'm really freaked out that he'll have cancer...I lost a golden to cancer when I was in college and don't know if I can go through that again. I'd sure appreciate hearing from anyone who has any thoughts about this odd collection of symptoms. Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What kind of food are you feeding him? There has been a large recall on several brands dog foods recently, it could be the new bag is not good. That would why he doesn't want to eat it and the stomach upset, pale gums, etc.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

He's been eating Nutra Nuggets. The vet checked the updated recall list yesterday, but didn't see them on it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way, I know the feeling of the waiting.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Nutra Nuggets is manufactured by Diamond, which is the manufacturer that has the recall going. I would contact Nutra Nuggets and find out which plant your food was manufactured in, SC is the problem plant.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really hate to say this, but I think you need an ultrasound of his abdomen.
It cost about $350 here when I had it done for my senior golden a few years ago.

He did have splenic tumors and they were benign (he had his spleen removed), but many (especially with goldens) are not. Both types of splenic tumors can (finally do at some point) cause internal bleeding. The bleeds can be small at first and finally an emergency situation.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

This is very similar to what happened to my 8 year old Golden starting two or three weeks ago. She started with not finishing her food and became lethargic. We took her to the vet and we were told basically the same thing. Her gums were pale and it could be from anemia caused by a tumor on her spleen.

We immediately had blood work (and a senior wellness package) done and she was found to be very anemic and said something was destroying her red blood cells. They thought the spleen too. She had an ultrasound and they found nothing on her spleen. 

She was immediately started on steroids (Prednisone) along with something like Pepcid to make it easier on her stomach. We saw an improvement almost immediately. She started eating again. The prednisone also made her very thirsty. There are concerns about her getting diabetes from this and hope to get her off the Prednisone soon.

Her blood was tested a week after she started the Prednisone and her blood count was greatly improved. It was on the low end of normal (36). Yesterday we received the results from the second blood test (after another week) and her levels went down a little to 34. They want to keep her on the Prednisone and are now adding Immuran to her prescriptions. Immuran is a human medicine that we have to get at a human pharmacy. We are picking that up today and will start her on that this evening.

Our vet told us we were lucky that we caught this early...and it sounds like you have also. 

I hope I have explained my experience so that it helps. I don't have all my notes about it in front of me but this is the basics.

I wish you so much luck. It is so tough when our "kids" are sick. I'll try to let you know anything else that happens with our dog.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

Our vet has recommended that we wait for the blood work to come back before deciding on next steps. (It should literally be any minute...she could call as I'm typing this!) If the blood work reveals anemia, next step is a full abdominal x-ray to see if he's got any growths in there. The thing I keep banking on is that he is willing to eat...just not his old food. (Though I've also considered that this all might be a clever plot by him to get some delicious new food!) That, along with his straining to poop, makes me hope he's just got some nasty (and treatable, of course) stomach bug.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Be sure to keep us posted on what the vet says and how he is doing. I'm a fairly new member here but the help I've gotten already has been invaluable.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry your boy is feeling ill. The ultrasound, if you have one done, should give you a very good indication of what is going on. I will be saying prayers whatever it is isnt anything serious.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

Well, the vet just called, and said that the blood work showed that he has anemia resulting from a loss of blood, so she's very concerned about tumors on the spleen. He's going in for x-ray and possible ultrasound this afternoon. Any prayers you could throw his way would be much appreciated. I'm thankful to those who have already posted.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Please know I'm praying for your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry. I hope you will get the ultrasound to rule out a splenetic tumor. 
There are lots of threads on here about Hemangiosarcoma. I hope this isn't what you are facing. Fingers crossed here.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sending prayers your way! I know how scary this can be


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you are facing more tests, but glad your vet is recommending checking further.

Many prayers and good thoughts being sent out for you and your boy.

If it is splenic tumor(s) there is a drug you can keep on hand to help stop a bleed. DallasGold knows what it is and I'll ask her to post it here so you can check with your vet about.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Sending prayers for the two of you. What is your dog's name? Not sure if I missed that or you didn't say. I like to personalize my prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm sorry you are facing more tests, but glad your vet is recommending checking further.
> 
> Many prayers and good thoughts being sent out for you and your boy.
> 
> If it is splenic tumor(s) there is a drug you can keep on hand to help stop a bleed. DallasGold knows what it is and I'll ask her to post it here so you can check with your vet about.


It's called Yunnan Baiyao or Yunnan Paiyao. You can do a Search on here and get a few threads that explain it pretty well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

davidjohnsonpdx said:


> Well, the vet just called, and said that the blood work showed that he has anemia resulting from a loss of blood, so she's very concerned about tumors on the spleen. He's going in for x-ray and possible ultrasound this afternoon. Any prayers you could throw his way would be much appreciated. I'm thankful to those who have already posted.


So sorry you are going through this with your dear pup. Wishing you and your dog the best....


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh no. prayers going out to you and your dog


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry to hear all this. I hope the x-ray and ultrasound provide some answers. In the meantime, I'm sending positive thoughts you're way.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and your boy. Keeping my fingers crossed too:crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts to you and your boy!! The waiting is the worst.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing for good results, my thoughts are with you...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and your precious baby


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry you two are going through this. It's never easy when something is wrong with our babies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

More prayers coming your way for your sweet boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your boy!!


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

Well folks, I wish I had happier news to report: our beloved dog, Owen, was rushed into surgery, and the surgeon discovered that the tumor was not on his spleen, as we had thought, but on his kidney. They removed the affected kidney, and he's now recovering, heavily sedated, but responsive to his name. Our hopes that it would turn out to be a benign mass are now gone, obviously, so we need to make some difficult decisions about chemo, whether we want to do it, and whether we want to put him through it...apparently it is more difficult for dogs with only one kidney. Beyond that, we want to make him as comfortable as possible, and are not sure chemo would accomplish that. It's a difficult road ahead, to be sure. I do very much appreciate the kind words of best wishes from everyone, it's a big comfort at a very difficult and heart-wrenching time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you certainly have our best wishes, and hope that Owen can pull through this


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this news, my thoughts and prayers are with you and for Owen.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your boy! Wishing you and your boy all the best and hoping for more quality time!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

davidjohnsonpdx said:


> Well folks, I wish I had happier news to report: our beloved dog, Owen, was rushed into surgery, and the surgeon discovered that the tumor was not on his spleen, as we had thought, but on his kidney. They removed the affected kidney, and he's now recovering, heavily sedated, but responsive to his name. Our hopes that it would turn out to be a benign mass are now gone, obviously, so we need to make some difficult decisions about chemo, whether we want to do it, and whether we want to put him through it...apparently it is more difficult for dogs with only one kidney. Beyond that, we want to make him as comfortable as possible, and are not sure chemo would accomplish that. It's a difficult road ahead, to be sure. I do very much appreciate the kind words of best wishes from everyone, it's a big comfort at a very difficult and heart-wrenching time.


I am so sorry for this news. I hope you have many more cherished moments to share with Owen. My thoughts for guidance and strength are with you...


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

When you get a dog, or puppy, you know, intellectually, that there's a shelf life for your time together. It's easy to forget that, though, when you are so distracted by the day to day routine of loving them so much. I had forgotten how hard it is when the reality of the end of their days suddenly becomes so real. I'd be interested to hear about anyone who has been faced with the chemo decision for their pup. As I said, we're leaning towards not doing chemo and just making him as comfy as possible...seeing him happy is the most important thing for us, and the minute we see him suffering, we'll probably elect to have the vet come by and put him down with us all around him. Whew...tough days. Thanks again for all the kind wishes.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor guy - but thank goodness you got him in quickly and got the tumour out. I hope he has a good recovery and you have many more days together.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry. Did they do the biopsy on the spot? It took a few days for us to get a hemangiosarcoma positive result. Is it possible if it is sent out for pathology it will come back as benign, like some splenetic tumors do? I'm sending you guys prayers and good thoughts for a good recovery and more quality days together.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dear Beau had osteosarcoma. Some of the vets suggested amputation, radiation and/or chemo but my regular vet knew me and Beau and supported my decision to let him enjoy his final days. Beau was a happy, jolly boy and I could not allow him to suffer because I wanted more time with him. I tried acupuncture and pain meds but when I felt that he was beginning to have more discomfort, and I knew the mass on his leg had grown I let him go. It was a difficult decision but, for me, quality of time was my priority rather than quantity. 
During Beau's cancer journey I learned to cherish the smallest of things and to this day I can smile knowing that to his final days I had a happy, dancing Beau. Beau was only 9 years old when I had to say good-bye and he touched my heart forever.
I wish you the best during this difficult time. There are many of us who have walked this road and some have had good success with chemo and other interventions so I hope they chime in.
I have no regrets for the decision I made for Beau. I can still remember his "happy dance" and I am so glad I have that as my final memory.
Beau is the red boy in my signature picture. Do you have pictures of Owen you can share?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If it is a kidney mass is it a guarantee that it is cancer?

I hope Owen recovers quickly and you have more good time together.


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Our late great Penny had cancer and we elected not to do the chemotherapy. We were not given good odds on it working and we wanted her to be comfortable and happy. We had her at the vet a few different times for several days while they gave her intravenous fluids to try and help her and make her feel better. 

When we brought her home after the third time our other Golden, Lucky, was so happy to see her and watched over her. We stayed by Penny's side but realized she was suffering and it was time.

Bless you on this journey. It is so hard and still makes me sad thinking about our dear Penny. I'm so sorry you and Owen are having to go through this. Prayers being sent for both of you.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

My wife and I visited Owen in the ICU this morning...even though he was heavily sedated and doped out of his mind on pain meds, he worked his way across his pad over to us, and even gave us his familiar head nudge when we paused for 2-3 seconds while petting him. The meds were working, but his sweet familiar self was shining through all the same. It did our hearts good to see him, and we're hoping for as many quality days ahead as we can possibly have.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guy Reno was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma last June, following a splenectomy. He was given 1-2 months with no treatment, 4-6 months with treatment (ie. chemo). Given his age and other circumstances (money not being one of them), we opted for no chemo. We just wanted his time left with us to be as comfortable as possible. Fast forward to almost a year later and Reno is still with us. 

At the beginning of May, Reno saw the vet again and the news wasn't good. His red blood cells are taking a beating and the vet estimated 1 more month with us. I think someone forgot to tell Reno this news!!! He's like the energizer bunny........

I'm so sorry for the news you received about Owen. My wish for you is many more quality days with your boy!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear the news. I also lost my heart golden Rusty almost two years ago. 
We did go with chemo for him. I have to tell you, chemo for dogs is not nearly as awful as it is with people. 
They don't dose them the same. 

Our Rusty did very well on chemo and although his remission didn't last long enough, we had a very good six more months with him. He didn't suffer on the chemo (at least by any signs we saw..) and he only had one or two bad days right before we helped him to the bridge. 

You may want to look into the options. Some dogs go into remission for a good 1 to 2 years. You can always try it and if he doesn't take it well, stop right away...

My thoughts and prayers and with you.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

puddinhd58 said:


> I am very sorry to hear the news. I also lost my heart golden Rusty almost two years ago.
> We did go with chemo for him. I have to tell you, chemo for dogs is not nearly as awful as it is with people.
> They don't dose them the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I'm sorry to hear about your dear Rusty. I am dreading the moment of having to part with Owen, but as with you and Rusty I know we'll have a lifetime of memories to keep us company. I appreciate the info about chemo as well...we'll have the biopsy by the end of this coming week and hope it will help us with the decision.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with your sweet Owen. It is very rough road you travel we all know that. When things happen so fast it is hard to think clear, hope time will be on your side and Owen's recovery is speedy and successful.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Im sorry you are having to deal with this.
My Bear has hemangiosarcoma in the spleen/liver/lungs and it just spread to her bone.
She is now 7 weeks past diagnosis. I did opt to go the chemo route, but mainly to try to keep her comfortable for as long as she has left. We are keeping her chemo doses low, so she hasn't had any bad days. My onco vet knows that I am much more concerned about quality than quantity of life left.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. You are right that we all know at some point we will deal with having to say goodbye to our beloved goldens. We have been dealing with the loss of our Emmy who was diagnosed with intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. She has only been gone since April 23 but the hole in our hearts and home is unbearable. We elected to not do chemo or radiation as we were going for quality. She was a brave happy little girl until the time came to say "Until we meet again". I hope that the news you get this week will be positive. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

We spent all weekend at the pet hospital, and got some good news, and some not-so-great news. The not-so-great news is that Owen's remaining kidney is having a tough time bearing the load on its own. His creatinine levels are a bit higher than they'd like to see (still in the normal range, however), and so they are concerned about some kidney dysfunction. On the good side, however, his arrhythmia have almost completely subsided, and I did manage to get him to eat yesterday (by putting pureed turkey baby food on my finger and having him lick it off), which was the first solid food he had eaten in nearly four days, most of those days consisting of surgery and recovery. They are hopeful he'll be able to come home today, which would do all of us, him included, a world of good, I think. Thanks for the good wishes, everyone!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad to hear that your boy can possibly come home today and that he is doing better!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about Owen. I know from experience that this is a tough road. I lost my bridge girl to hemangiosarcoma on her heart in January. We did opt for chemo and she did great on it. We enjoyed 5.5 great months with her. Honestly, you wouldn't have known she was sick/on chemo if it wasn't for all the shaved paws and that she was a bit more tired than usual. I don't have any regrets about our decision to use chemo or about our choice to send her to the bridge when it was time. We had a lot of great times in those last months. In contrast, I lost my other bridge girl to osteosarcoma 6 years ago and decided not to do chemotherapy with her. No matter what choice you make, it will be right for your family and your situation. It's a tough choice that I remember well. An oncologist was really helpful to us with both situations because he gave us the facts and we went from there. Many prayers for Owen and your family. I'm so sorry that you all are going through this right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for Owen.


----------



## davidjohnsonpdx (May 18, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone! Owen is home, and resting well. He pretty much sleeps constantly, but he's always slept constantly, so that part is hard to evaluate. I did get him to eat two beef hotdogs today, so he's definitely got an appetite, though he doesn't have much thirst, we suspect because he was pumped so full of IV fluids while in hospital. I'd definitely be interested in hearing from anyone whose golden had a kidney removed re. post surgical mood, appetite, thirst, and all that stuff. Thanks for your continued good wishes! However tired he may be, it's clear that he is happy to be home with his family. Even though he's exhausted, he lept to his feet today when he heard me bounce a tennis ball on the floor in the other room. Some urges are apparently even too strong for cancer!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

davidjohnsonpdx said:


> Some urges are apparently even too strong for cancer!


Ah, this brings back the fondest memories of my girl Rosie that I lost to to hemangio earlier this year  Thank you for that. I hope that you will find that Owen has many things that are too strong for cancer during your journey  Rosie certainly did! Glad to here that he is resting comfortably at home. I have no advice about kidney removal, but wanted to send you positive thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad he is back home. Such a sweet face.


----------



## roselloyd56 (Oct 22, 2012)

An ultrasound is vital. DO it immediately. If they find something they will do an MRI. They found a sarcoma the size of a baseball in my babys back and it was too late. Do not hesitate. Dogs dont tell you when they are in pain, its how they act. 300 for the ultrasound is not worth the wait.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Owen passed away*

I just saw this other thread by DavidJohson.

Rest in Peace, sweet OWEN!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/121483-crazy-get-another-golden.html


----------

